# 2 month old calf that turns around in circles?



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a 2 month old calf that has walked wobbly in hind quarters since it was born. On windy days this calf's hind quarters wobbled noticeably side to side while walking. If calf decided to it would take off running/playing like nothing was wrong with it. I thought it may have recieved nerve damage while being born. It was born unassisted/unwitnessed from a cow that's had 7 other calves previously. Yesterday I noticed this calf with its hind quarters moving to the left & frt quarters moving to the right in a kinda circle. Anyone witnessed anything similar or have any ideas?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Better run this one by a vet Jim. Listeriosis works very similar but I am pretty sure the calf would have already died if that was the case.

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

My 2 cents... nerve damage of some sort or delayed development. Nursing and growing OK?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I would ask Dr. Pol, but he isn't licensed in TX, but have to agree with Mike, get a Vet's opinion. After two months, something appears definitely wrong. If you want to save a few bucks, take the calf to the vet is my experience anyhow (verses vet coming to the farm/calf).

Larry


----------

